# Red spots on my tank.



## jrtiberius

Hello,
Has anyone seen this before? I have red splotches on my tank. I am assuming it is red algae, but I'm looking for confirmation.


----------



## wayfarer

Yeah. That's a red algae. They are iridescent when not soaked in water. I saw a red algae inside my aquarium, 2 months ago. My mother told me that they might shock my fishes. Algae grows in fish waste. But actually, they are harmless. You just need to eliminate them because too much fish waste might harm the fishes. So, Just a tip: Remove them as soon as possible.


----------



## snail

Wow, that's actually pretty, I thought I'd had every type of algae going but never saw one like that, looks like it belongs in salt water. The biggest problem with algae is if it's too happy it can take over and cover ever thing in your tank. Most algae is caused by too much light or nutrients and can be gotten rid of by cutting back on light and stepping up tank maintenance.


----------



## jrtiberius

wayfarer said:


> Yeah. That's a red algae. Just a tip: Remove them as soon as possible.


Cool, Thanks for the advice, I took a scrubber pad and removed all the visible spots. The tank had been empty since Oscara died and I think I got lackadaisical about shutting off the light.


----------



## T33

Hello there, I'm not sure if this post is still active but I've got the exact same red spots in my tank as well. They seem to have started at the gravel level and growing up the glass. They are very hard to scrub off if you leave them for a while. I notice you're saying it is red algae. The other thing I've noticed is that i'm finding this same red stuff in my bathroom area around the sink drain and also in my shower. Is this stuff harmful to people, does it have a name that I could look up? My apartment does not have any ventilation in the bathroom and I find i have to spray and scrub my bathroom area almost every 3 days, which is normal but this red stuff keep showing up. Is it something in the air that when wet causes this how do I rid this?


----------



## [email protected]

You are going to die.


----------

